# Ericson 36C cruising



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I own an Ericson 36C and several people have told me that a book was written of the adventure of someone sailing a 36C around the world. I would like to know of the author and title.


----------



## Unda Maris (Jun 6, 2003)

i have a 36c also s/n 8 1976. i keep it in S.F. bay at Oyster Cove Marina. where do you keep yours and what s/n is it?
if you find the adventure of some one sailing around. please let me know also.
good sailing boat. 
thanks Sonny Wical [email protected]


----------

